# 06 GTO headers ?



## hotrodder71 (Mar 29, 2010)

Question is I want headers but dont have $1300, I see pacesetter headers all over ebay and was wondering if anyones tried them? Fittment would be the biggest thing I think.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Pacesetter headers specifically made for the GTO will fit just as good as any other header. Kooks, Dynatech, SLP, Pacesetter, and a few I can't think of right now all basically have the same jigs at their manufacturing facilities using the GM prints of the car when they make these things. I wouldn't be worried about them fitting. Quality (corrosion ie rusting) and hp gains are what you need to be worrying about.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

well pacesetter are made from a cheaper metel and well get really hot, therfore makeing ur under hood temps higher and making the colder air hot air. i wouldnt go cheap on headers. i just know this from experience. just my 2 cents


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I seen Pacesetter headers glow on the dyno, reason why is because of the mild steel and the A/F ratio made them do that.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I have the coated PaceSetters, they fit really nicely. I would not buy them uncoated, however. My engine bay isn't any hotter now than before with shorties.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Maryland Speed has the best header prices. Budget I would go with Pacesetter and if you can squeeze it get them Hot Jet coated. Don't forget mids and Pacesetter only has catless. 

Not matter what route you go, don't forget to budget for a tune.


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

What about the OBX headers on ebay ? They are made from stainless steel which should be the same as the other stainless headers. Does any one have any first hand experiance with them ?


----------



## hotrodder71 (Mar 29, 2010)

Well I decided to give it a shot with the Pacesetters. I got the coated long tubes,catless mids,O2 extensions and all hardware for $535 delivered to my door in 2 days.Ill be installing them this weekend and will post results afterwards. Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

In my opinion I dont see a real gain in HP from headers due to the lousey exhaust system that follows the headers even with an aftermarket exhaust. To many bends and curves. I would have thought that the aftermarket would have made an exhaust with less curves instead of duplicating the factory exhaust. 20 HP for 1800.00 dollars is pointless. even 1300.00 for 20 horsepower is pointelsss. Im figuring 535.00 plus anywhere up to 800.00 bucks for a catback and then the price of a tune. -----------danfigg


----------



## hotrodder71 (Mar 29, 2010)

Got the headers installed. The hardest part was putting the rack back up and getting the lines on, which is the only part I had help with.They definitly make more noise and I have more interior noise but dosnt bother me.The bad news is that once under the car and checking everything out I found a couple of pretty good dents in the rest of the exhaust, heres the kicker! before I bought the car the resonator was deleted,instead of the same 2.5" pipe they shoved a piece of 2.25" OD pipe inside and welded it up? WTF , no wonder I have a wierd pop somtimes when decelerating. A magnaflow after cat is on budget.


----------



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

can you tell a differance in power without a tune? im prob gonna order a set of headers this week and didnt want to get a tune before i got my heads ported and a cam in the fall.


----------



## hotrodder71 (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a Diablo Sport tuner and installed the Diablo tune after header install.I can feel more low end power but with the way the exhust is set up as described in my last post I probably wont get full results til its fixed.As for your question I didnt run it without a tune after the header install.


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

I had a Flowmaster catback and catless midpipes on my GTO when I bought it and it had the exhaust pop on decel too. I got tired of the droan in the car so I bought a factory exhaust and put it back under the car and the poping is still there. I just think it is something in the bends of the exhaust that causes it.


----------

